
Show HN: Kvmapp – A lightweight VM manager for Linux without libvirt - tobbyb
https://www.flockport.com/kvmapp
======
ktpsns
Or you use virsh and libvirt. And enjoy a CLI while still having libvirt.

Seriously, this page only has videos. I don't want to watch them. Can you sum
up why I shouldn't use libvirt, in a few sentences?

